# Trout



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wondering which trout you think puts up the best fight I personally think rainbows.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

No question it is tiger trout...


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Brooks fight really hard too.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, a brook would be a close second. I know that the strawberry cuts are famous for thier fight


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

No contest, Tiger at the top.
Rainbows near the bottom next to Strawberry cutts


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

The kind that is 5 pounds, pissed off, and foul hooked.

Either that, or the Smallmouth Bass type of trout.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've had good fights with most trout I've caught, so it's really hard to say.

Rainbows are usually scrappy, but I've had some that basically did all the work for me and swim right in as I reel. Other times, I thought I had a scuba diver and it was a 16 inch rainbow. Scofield bows fight really hard IMO.

Tiger trout put up a really good battle most of the time.

Cutts have a bad rap. I've had days on the berry where I caught several rainbows that didn't really impress me and then I'd pick up a 16 or 17 inch cutt that ran like hell. The one that sticks out the most to me felt like a keeper for sure and then I saw it and it really made me mad to see that it was a slotty.

I caught a wild cutt from Silver Creek with a blue fox and it hit the spinner so hard that it nearly bent the shaft 90 degrees to the side. I felt that one! I bent the shaft back as straight as I could and caught a few more small ones. :mrgreen: 

The Electric Lake cutts put up a decent fight.

Brookies have always fought me hard.

Browns are probably my weakest fighters, but I've also had some serious dances with browns too. 

Hard to say. It really depends on where they live and what they typically eat, I think.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

My experience is that the rainbow will put up a good fight most consistently. However the only trout whose fight I was truely impressed with was a 25+" tiger. But it all depends on the fishes mood at the time I guess.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

no doubt about it - *lahontan cuttthroat*


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Lake trout.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Rainbows or tigers


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mean old Browns, out of the 'secret river'... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _(O)_


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess nobody here has fought with a cuttbow? In my experience they fight harder than any other trout around. Rainbows, tigers, and brookies can fight too but not always. Chubs are right up there too.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Mean old Browns, out of the 'secret river'... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: _(O)_
> ...


Sorry....I thought the 'bad' word was '*spot*'....therefore, I didn't say nothing wrong... :mrgreen:

New avatar ?? I like it....Hi.. :wink: :wink:


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

big ones

brooks, tigers, grayling are my top three in that order. i haven't had anything fight like my 14-16" brookies (not even my 18" tiger).


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

El Matador said:


> I guess nobody here has fought with a cuttbow? In my experience they fight harder than any other trout around. Rainbows, tigers, and brookies can fight too but not always. Chubs are right up there too.


oh please


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

A big golden with some shoulders on it is the hardest fighting trout I've ever hooked into. Multiple jumps with some deep sweeping dives and they'll take you into your backing.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I have not caught a lot of them but boy do those TIGERS fight.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sticking to the trout department. From my experince browns put up the hardest fight, when river fishing and fighting a swiftly running river to boot. Scofield, Otter Creek, and Piute rainbows put up a heck of a fight. The least fighting trout would be cutts out of Strawberry. A 20-23 inch cutt out of Strawberry puts up a fight compareable to a 14-16 inch rainbow. Are strawberry cutts a different strain then cutts in other lakes? I have ice fished Strawberry many times and find them to be marginal fighters at best. It's great to hear all the view points so far written!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

The two hardest fought trout battles I have been in were a rainbow on the Henrys Fork and a brown below Jordanelle. The rainbow ended up being just shy of 24" and jumped over and over again like a tarpon. I never did see the brown (I am guessing that it was a brown). As soon as I hooked it it went straight up stream like a freight train, completely ignoring my drag, until it took all my line and backing. Then the tippet finally gave. I will always wonder how big that fish was.  

Pound for pound though I agree with those above who say either brookies or tigers.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: CuttBow*

+1 on cuttbows. The ones in Henry's Lake take me to the backing anytime I hook one. Tigers are probably the second. Brookies & lakers are good fighters too but they are char.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I like big rainbows for the fight.... at least the ones I've caught in a stream have made a valiant effort. A nice big, angry Brown puts up a good fight too... the difference seems to be that rainbows go airborne and browns will bury you and break you off in the nasty crap that inhabits river bottoms..... hmmmm no pun intended. 8)


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: CuttBow*



threshershark said:


> +1 on cuttbows. The ones in Henry's Lake take me to the backing anytime I hook one. Tigers are probably the second. Brookies & lakers are good fighters too but they are char.


Yup! Henry's Lake cuttbow! By far the hardest fighting trout Ive ever had on a fly line. By the end of the day your hoping not to catch anymore fish because your arm is so sore.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> [quote="El Matador":3lj78zj9]I guess nobody here has fought with a cuttbow? In my experience they fight harder than any other trout around. Rainbows, tigers, and brookies can fight too but not always. Chubs are right up there too.


oh please[/quote:3lj78zj9]

"Response? Yeah I have a response: Uhhh, what?" I have no idea what you are even saying with that post.

I know what y'all mean about the strawberry cutts. They are little wussbaits. The last couple I caught were on a dry fly, and they basically swam over to me and laid there. They wouldn't even give me props for hooking them on a dry.

I think the hardest fighting single trout I've caught was a 22" Henry's Lake hybrid. But I caught one at scofield last year that took me to the backing and he was only 18" :shock:


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

i just think anglers' hybrid ID skills are a little overblown .... when did utah quit making these ?


----------

